# bluegill's



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

I have a 1/2acre pond and there are over a hundred 1in to 4in bluegill's. Its around 6''ft deep in the middle,they have shelter. when it freezes over its around 6in thick if not more.It's over 5 years old and the only fish that lived in it were goldfish. Over the summer i put some bluegill in and now there are lots of them.I like bluegill and hope to fish for them from this pond.
How many of these little guys will make it to see the warm sunny spring day's?


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

I would think the majority will live through the winter....even if you get a foot of ice.

I have a one acre pond....15 foot deep, with bass, gills, cats, coi, 2 pike, crappie, and hybred stripers. They have made it for over 12 years.

My pond is deeper, but a lot more fish, you should be fine.


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

6' of water is plenty for a bluegill to survive.
I assume there are bass in there, to help keep the gills somewhat thinned out. Big Daddy and I fished a pond a couple weeks ago that is shallow. 5' or less, and we pulled out 40+ fish over 8", so yours will do well in a couple years.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

My dad has a new pond about the same size and a little deeper. It was stocked this spring. He has been told that it is a good idea to clear some of the deep snow from the ice in the winter. This allows some sunlight to penetrate and let a little photosynthesis and oxygen production to happen. Supposed to increase winter survival of fish in a small pond.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Odnr has a nice publication on pond management. Go to fish and wildlife and look for "publications". It is a pdf. Steelmagoo is right about the sunlight. I'm helping my father-in-law with his pond. If we keep each other posted about what's working and what's not we'll all be smarter,eh? Good luck!


----------

